# rtx 1500



## wissprayer (Apr 15, 2011)

My rtx 1500 has very low air pressure even after putting a compresser repair kit in Any ideas?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Internal gunk build up. Over time with air moister in the air (causes rust) and what ever dust get through along with possible oil it will build up in any air passages gauges even your gun. Try cleaning everything out.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

Not sure on the RTX but I know the graco big tex had air running though the tubing used for the handle, somewhat a good idea except the inside of the tubing with all the moister in the pumped air tended to corrode the inside causing rust eventually rusting through, then you ended up hooking up some external air lines bypassing the tubing. Just a thought... ever drained the tanks of an air compressor to see how much water accumulates. I always believed their should have been a small water trap so one could drain out the moister build up... there you go rick h incorporate that into your sprayer if the design calls for it before someone else patents the idea.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

How long have you had it and how long have you been spraying?


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have to ask another questions which I think I already know but does that have the duck valves it it just the air pressure or is it not hardly pumping?


----------

